# Waikiki Beach Walk Parking



## Soccer Canada (Jan 20, 2012)

Ive found some older threads on Parking near Beach Walk, but looking for maybe something more updated.. Going to be there for 9 days at the end of April into the beginning of May, we are renting a car because it was part of the package..  $30/day at Wyndham is a bit steep, is there anywhere else? We have 2 legs, not scared of a little bit of a walk to save some cash.

Thanks to anyone with some insight!

Robb


----------



## lily28 (Jan 20, 2012)

What about parking near Hilton Hawaiian village? We will be there in June. Thanks


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 21, 2012)

There is a parking garage on Lewers St. If you get you ticket validated at a store or restaurant after making a purchase, it's $1/hr for up to four hours. Otherwise is $2 every 20 minutes. The first time we parked there, I didn't read the signs and left the ticket in the car. It cost us $16 to park there for lunch at the Cheesecake Factory and to do a little window shopping. The next time I read the signs, took the ticket, got if validated and parking was $1.

Parking at HHV is $24/day for HHV guests. I'm not certain if it's the same for non-guests or if it's more expensive. There's another parking garage almost across the street from HHV that I'm pretty certain is less expensive but, I can't recall how much I paid to park when we did a day trip from Kauai last year.


----------



## tompalm (Jan 21, 2012)

Hale Koa has a big open lot two blocks from Beach Walk.  You can get a three day pass for cheap, and maybe a longer one for a better deal.  Call 808-955-0555 and ask for the parking garage.  You might have to drive over to the large parking structure in front of the Hale Koa hotel to buy the pass.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jan 21, 2012)

When I go to Waikiki for the day, I usually park at Kapiolani Park for free.  Anywhere around the Shell or the mauka (mountain) side of the park.  It's about a mile from the Waikiki Beach Walk.  So, you have got to really like walking to do it.

When I go for a short time, like and hour or two, I park in the metered parking lot near Kuhio and Lewers.  It's $.25 for each 10 minutes or $1.50 per hour.  I use that when I want to go to Fatty's for lunch.

When I go for 4 hours, I usually park at the Royal Hawaiian parking garage.  First hour is free.  $1 per hour for up to 3 hours.  You do need to make a purchase.  A Soda a the food court counts.

Or, I eat at Hard Rock Cafe and get 4-6 hours (I forget how many) for $6 validated parking.

Or, you get 4 hours free validated parking at Jimmy Buffet's with any purchase.  Just have a drink and enjoy.

Or, $5 all evening parking at the post office.

When I stay at HHV or Wyndham Waikiki Beach Walk, I usually pay the $30 per day fee for valet parking.  It's so much easier.

When I have guests spending the day with us at the HHV, I have them park at ala moana center and I pick them up.  Sometimes, the valets will allow your guests to park for free for a few hours.


----------



## teepeeca (Jan 22, 2012)

tompalm said:


> Hale Koa has a big open lot two blocks from Beach Walk.  You can get a three day pass for cheap, and maybe a longer one for a better deal.  Call 808-955-0555 and ask for the parking garage.  You might have to drive over to the large parking structure in front of the Hale Koa hotel to buy the pass.



Isn't the "reduced parking fees---i.e.---"cheap" (NOT !!! ---LOL) for military/DOD card holders, and not for the general public?

Right next door to the Beachwalk is the Imperial, which has parking---think it is $25 per day, or $20 if you are a timeshare owner.  NOt sure if you have to be staying at that property.  I "do  know" that if you are staying at the Imperial (not sure if you have to be an owner there) the rate is $05 per day, OR, $100 for a week.

Tony


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 22, 2012)

teepeeca said:


> Isn't the "reduced parking fees---i.e.---"cheap" (NOT !!! ---LOL) for military/DOD card holders, and not for the general public?
> 
> Right next door to the Beachwalk is the Imperial, which has parking---think it is $25 per day, or $20 if you are a timeshare owner.  NOt sure if you have to be staying at that property.  I "do  know" that if you are staying at the Imperial (not sure if you have to be an owner there) the rate is $05 per day, OR, $100 for a week.
> 
> Tony



Tony, I stayed at the Imperial about two weeks ago (as you know), and I paid $100 for the week to park there.  They didn't ask if I was an Owner or not, so it may not matter.  But seeing their parking area on the second floor, I don't know if they do parking for non-guests.  They don't have a lot of spaces.

I'd suggest anyone interested in parking at the Imperial who isn't staying there should call ahead and ask if they do that.  (808) 921-7503.

Dave


----------



## tompalm (Jan 23, 2012)

teepeeca said:


> Isn't the "reduced parking fees---i.e.---"cheap" (NOT !!! ---LOL) for military/DOD card holders, and not for the general public?
> 
> Right next door to the Beachwalk is the Imperial, which has parking---think it is $25 per day, or $20 if you are a timeshare owner.  NOt sure if you have to be staying at that property.  I "do  know" that if you are staying at the Imperial (not sure if you have to be an owner there) the rate is $05 per day, OR, $100 for a week.
> 
> Tony



I just called them to get an update and make sure I had it right.  The military rate is $8 per day if you have a military ID card.  If you do not have a card, it cost $16 per day.  You need to go to the main parking structure across from the Hale Koa Hotel and buy a electronic card and pay them for the days that you want it active.  There is a $10 deposit for the card and you get your $10 back when you leave.  So, you get in / out privilege at either of the lots next to the post office, or inside the parking garage.


----------



## Soccer Canada (Jan 25, 2012)

Awesome, thats probably the way we will go..... I appreciate all the responses!!

Robb


----------

